# Health Clearances for Maine **** Cats



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Can any tell me what health clearances should I look for in looking at Maine **** kittens? I don't know if we are going to do the purebred kitten route, but I want a feel for what to look for in a breeder.

Thanks


----------



## andreanye (Jan 3, 2012)

I love Maine **** cats! My mother in law has had 2 die as kittens from heart defects.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Proof of vaccinations. 
Neg. for Feline leukemia, FIV, FIP (I had a kitten that I adopted from a shelter have it found later on. It was heart breaking. To lose my 9 month old kitten)

May be helpful
FBRL: Resources: Thirteen Questions

I have a full breed papered Maine ****, Mika, and a Maine ****-mix rescue, Tallulah. They are the best cats. They are full of personality. They are doggie cats and want to be with you all the time.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

andreanye said:


> I love Maine **** cats! My mother in law has had 2 die as kittens from heart defects.


Was it HCM? Could have been prevented if parents where cardio. clears and it found and the cats then not breed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

FIP is very hard to test for and have a definitive diagnosis. I believe the only official way to know is from a biopsy of the intestine (though I may be wrong). You may also be able to test some sort of fluid (built up in the body, so it shouldn't be there naturally).

I know nothing about cat breeders, so I cannot offer any advice.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Recommended hip dysplagia also be screened for.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hip testing, gene testing of parents for cardiomyopathy, FLV testing(FIP as mentioned earlier is an antibody test, not cut and dried like FLV testing)..


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Hip testing, gene testing of parents for cardiomyopathy, FLV testing(FIP as mentioned earlier is an antibody test, not cut and dried like FLV testing)..


True about FIP testing. I just wish I had known when I got him. My others cats don't have it thankfully. No more shelter kitties for me.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What is FIP? what are the symptoms? remedY?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> What is FIP? what are the symptoms? remedY?


FIP is feline infectious peritonitis. 

Feline infectious peritonitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP)


----------

